# Tested early what do you ladies think?



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey ladies,

Had my frozen embryo transfer last Saturday 22nd my test date is 5th may
I have been feeling completely zapped of all energy so just bought a cheap test just to humour myself 
What do you guys think?


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like two lines to me!! xx


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Thank you for the reply thought I was being daft and had line eyes 
Did s first response too


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

This is exactly how my early BFP's showed.  So it is looking really good and positive for you.

X


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

I tested early as well in both my successful cycles - I'm a terrible serial tester! I always like to test early to prepare myself. I think it definitely looks like an early BFP! 
First cycle, tested early day 9 - BFN, then tested day 13 got a BFP.
2nd cycle - got symptoms - nausea and vomiting so tested early on day 6 - BFN, then day 7 got a very faint BFP which got stronger each time I tested.
So I think it's a good sign! Don't obsess though


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks ladies

Looks like I've finally got my BFP!!!
Told my clinic booked in for a scan on the 23rd


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Fantastic news. 

X


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wonderful  

Keep us updated xx


----------

